# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Quạt CPU kêu to bất thường !

## ketsat

hôm rồi mình có mở thùng máy ra để làm vệ sinh ...mày mò thế nào mình thào luôn cái quạt tản nhiệt nằm trên con chip lúc lắp vô, bật máy tính lên thì quạt vẫn quay bình thường nhưng nó lại kêu khá to bất thường . mình khá lo lắng hok biết có làm sao không !

----------


## betterlife

lắm quạt sai nên nó kêu đó mà.nên tháo quạt ra gắn lại đi

----------


## ThuyDuongNL1

quat em co 4 chan cai ha?
hay la có gông cài
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
nếu 4 chân cài đó chắc rồi thi bi kêu do khô dầu y màem cho it dầu vào là ok ngay đó

----------


## anhhoaintv12345

neu khong thi hay goi 0943474355 nha. minh se gap truc tiep [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## thaichautsm

quạt của em có 4 chấu ^^! sry anh là vì hủm rài hơi bận nên hok theo dõi topic...và hiên nay . em cũng đẵ khắc phục được tình trạng trên ( chắc lúc lắp vào nó hok khớp )
thank mấy anh đã lưu tâm đến !
thanks

----------


## noithatquangvinh

trời zay mà tưởng cái gì ghê gớm lắm chứ

----------

